# brute 650 Dynatek



## camobruteforce (Jul 17, 2010)

I've been reading some about the dynatek boxes. I have an 08 brute 650 carbed SRA bike. Do they make a big enough difference to justify the price? Im putting an HMF utility pipe as well. Do you recommend the prgrammable or non programmable? WHat are the downfalls to them?


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes they do make a big diff......a lot more diff than the pipe and cheaper. I think you can get them on ebay for about $170. Non programmable is fine unless you are building the motor big.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

They don't make a programmable one for the carbed bikes that I know of, just a straight plug in replacement cdi. And yes they make a BIG difference, like night and day when it's tuned properly. Adding the pipe too it will need tuning for sure. The best way is to tune each cylinder individually to get the most out of it with an LM1 if you can find one to borrow. You will need to weld some bungs in your pipes though. The a/f number you will be looking for is the mid 12's.


----------



## camobruteforce (Jul 17, 2010)

would I need the one for the brute 650 or would I get the one for the prairie? Not sure if the listing for brute 650/750 matters if it is a SRA


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Dynatec makes a CDI that is model specific for the 650 SRA's. Like J2 stated, it is strickly plug and play. Adding a pipe you will definatly have to tune (Rejet) the bike.

Depending on your location to what baseline jetting you will have to start at, but you will more than likely have shim the carb needles to get rid of the low end stumble that the CDI's are known for causing. The Dynatek CDI's do add a noticable difference and are worth the price.


----------



## camobruteforce (Jul 17, 2010)

every CDI I have seen just says brute 650/750 programable or non programable. I may be dumb but I haven't found one that was specifically for the 650 SRA only. Any help, I'm sorry


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Here ya go, this is the one that will fit your 650 SRA
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Dyna...557769QQptZMotorsQ5fATVQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

This is where I got mine from.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

^^ Yep that's the one, and a good price too. The programmable ones are only for the EFI bikes.


----------



## camobruteforce (Jul 17, 2010)

ok thanks alot guys


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

you will love it !!!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i just replaced my cdi with a dyna, an belive me it is a whole new ball game, i had the moose box on my stock on , but there is no comparrison , dyna far better


----------



## camobruteforce (Jul 17, 2010)

when you say huge improvements, I mean what are talking? Where do you see the gains and where does it really "shine"


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

The dyna changes the whole timing curve. Therefore giving you more power throughout the entire power band. Most noticable will be the bottom end. You will be able to just blip the throttle a little and pick the front wheels up. And adding a pipe will make it even more noticable by gaining a couple hp. Better air flow means more power. Most everyone has the dyna, it's the best mod you can do for your bike for the money. Just go ahead and get one, you won't be dissappointed. And after you install it, you'll say WOW this thing is a whole different machine !!! LOL


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

J2! said:


> The dyna changes the whole timing curve. Therefore giving you more power throughout the entire power band. Most noticable will be the bottom end. You will be able to just blip the throttle a little and pick the front wheels up. And adding a pipe will make it even more noticable by gaining a couple hp. Better air flow means more power. Most everyone has the dyna, it's the best mod you can do for your bike for the money. Just go ahead and get one, you won't be dissappointed. And after you install it, you'll say WOW this thing is a whole different machine !!! LOL


:agreed: Its the best bang for the buck. It adds 5 degrees to the advance plus gets rid of the reverse override, belt light/limp mode and raises the rev limitor...I forget how much..but I have had mine in sence 2006 with no regrets.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

thats is not b/s , i bought the moose mode around a year ago, i could tell some difference, but not as much as i expected, got the dyna 3 days ago an man what a difference, i let my one of my riding buddies ride it, when he got back all he could say was SH-Tman what did you do to this thing, it would always spin the tires on pavement , now you can smoke the tires, never pulled the tires more than a couple of feet, now you have to let off to get them down. best thing i have ever did to this machine, every time i blip the throttle i smile. any one looking for a moose mode i will have 2 for sale


----------



## camobruteforce (Jul 17, 2010)

so sounds like I need one and it's the time to do it so I can do all the final jetting and tuning as soon as my pipe comes in. Again thanks for the input guys!


----------



## camobruteforce (Jul 17, 2010)

ordered it


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

camobruteforce said:


> ordered it


:crowdapplause:


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Cool !!! Just be careful when you first install it and go for a ride, cause it's gonna be a different bike. And when you add the pipe, you'll get that rush all over again. LOL Enjoy your new power !!!:rockn:


----------



## camobruteforce (Jul 17, 2010)

yeah I'm going to wait until the pipe comes in so I can re-jet it all at once


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

You won't have to rejet with just the dyna, it will run just fine. I ran mine for two years like that with no problems.. You can go ahead and install it when you get it and start enjoying it. You will only need to rejet after the pipe install.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*dyna cdi*

Thanks for the info guys. I'll be getting one for my 05 750. Can't wait. These quads are addicting !!!!!!!


----------



## mrtosh (Oct 22, 2012)

I know this is an old thread but I just ordered some for my '05 SRA 650. Someone mentioned having to shim the needles to combat a low end stumble. Is this on the 650 or the 750? Or is it even an issue?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

mrtosh said:


> I know this is an old thread but I just ordered some for my '05 SRA 650. Someone mentioned having to shim the needles to combat a low end stumble. Is this on the 650 or the 750? Or is it even an issue?


Mostly the 750s with spark advance devices, and mostly the leaning that occurs between transition, the end of the slow circuit fueling and the start of the main jet fueling. Shimming the needles causes fuel to start flowing a bit sooner and because the taper is advanced, the fueling for the main system is increased what would equal 1/2 a jet size.


----------



## mrtosh (Oct 22, 2012)

So I should have no problems since I've shimmed my needles about. 030 already?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

mrtosh said:


> So I should have no problems since I've shimmed my needles about. 030 already?


The max is .040 if needed at all so if it was lean to start with above 1/4 throttle and only needed about a 1/2 a jet size, then you should be good. But if the float levels were already to the top end of the range it probably didn't need it and it will have made it too rich so...how does it run not compared to before? Oddly, most 650s don't need it or a pilot jet change where the 750s do.


----------



## mrtosh (Oct 22, 2012)

I added the. 030 for cold starts. It would pop pretty bad through the carbs when cold. Now it runs and fires up just about perfect. The Dynatek is on its way. Just making sure I won't have any issues. So if there is issue its mostly around 1/4 throttle?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

mrtosh said:


> I added the. 030 for cold starts. It would pop pretty bad through the carbs when cold. Now it runs and fires up just about perfect. The Dynatek is on its way. Just making sure I won't have any issues. So if there is issue its mostly around 1/4 throttle?


Yeah the problem is a lean spot between where the slow/pilot circuit maxes out and the main circuit starts. The shim just raises the needle a bit so it starts flowing a bit sooner and a touch richer throughout its range. You will know you have the issue if you can hold the throttle at about a 1/4 throttle on the flat and if it feels jurkie or stumples, its lean.


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

Luv mine, go for it! SRA's rock :rockn:


----------

